# How to use Forum Dark Mode



## Gizmo (9/3/22)

A long overdue feature for the forum is Dark mode. For those of you who prefer less contrast piercing your eyes we now have the dark mode.

To enable dark mode please scroll to the bottom of the page and click 'Change style'.

​

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88 (9/3/22)

Thanks, the pictures look all squished up again on mobile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/22)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks, the pictures look all squished up again on mobile


all squished up or too wide and sideways scrolly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/3/22)

Ag beautiful man, Thank you @Gizmo


----------



## Timwis (14/3/22)

You can now navigate the forum with an hangover!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

